# Janet Jackson Expecting her first baby



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I think this is fabulous news to see someone who had wanted a child to be having one, and at 50 its extra lovely:

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/oct/12/janet-jackson-says-she-is-pregnant-with-first-child

Don't worry, I posted the Guardian story so its not full of judgement or criticism and no stupid people commenting 

Xxx

/links


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

yeah, good on her. wonder if she'll call it michael.


----------



## nevertoolate (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi
I think she looks amazing in the picture of her with bump. She looks beautiful and it is a shame so much is being made of her age. It would be nice is the media would be more positive but I think the majority of comments have been positive. Good luck to her!


----------

